# ساعدوني !! facebook



## tawfik jesus (19 مايو 2010)

اليوزر بتاعي اتغلق !!
ازاي ارجعه ؟

انا بظن اغلقوه لاني كنت ابعت رسايل كثير !!


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

يوزر ايه بالظبط جروب ولا يوزر عادى
اللى فهتمه ان جروب عشان بتبعت رسايل كتير يبقى حد عمل عليك ريبروت اسبام واتقفل ومش هيرجع لو الفيس بوك قفله


----------



## tawfik jesus (19 مايو 2010)

لا ...
اليوزر بتاعي اتغلق عشان كنت ابعث رسايل مكثفة وراء بعض والسبب كان طلب من بعض المسيحية بالخروج من  احدى الجروبات المسيئة للمسيحية...

اكيد محدش عمللي ريبورت ...

الفيس بوك عمللي اولا بلوك للرسايل بعدها انا خرجت من الفيس بوك وبعد قليل حاولت مجددا الدخول ولم يقبل


----------



## tawfik jesus (19 مايو 2010)

انا بعثت رسالة ليهم  وبعد لم احصل على الرد


----------



## esambraveheart (19 مايو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> اكيد محدش عمللي ريبورت ...


ممكن يكون واحد سرق الباسورد بتاعتك و دخل لحسابك و طلب الغائه لان من حق اليوزر علي الفيس بوك الغاء حسابه بنفسه  و كطلبه
و انصحك بالرجوع للايميل اللي بيه سجلت في الفيس بوك و فحص الرسائل الموجهه لك من موقع فيس بوك لتعرف ماذا حدث لحسابك


----------



## tawfik jesus (19 مايو 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> ممكن يكون واحد سرق الباسورد بتاعتك و دخل لحسابك و طلب الغائه لان من حق اليوزر علي الفيس بوك الغاء حسابه بنفسه و كطلبه


 مممممممم
وكيف اتأكد ؟؟
ايميلي مش مسروق


----------



## tawfik jesus (19 مايو 2010)

انا بعثت ليهم رسالتين وحدة كدة بسيطة ووحدة فيها الشرح ...
وبعثولي الرد التالي :
Hi,

In order to receive support, you must reply to this email to verify that you are the owner of the Facebook account that you referenced in your inquiry. This security step must be completed before Facebook can respond to your inquiry.

In addition, note that Facebook will only be able to provide assistance if you are writing in from the email address that you used to log in to your Facebook profile that's disabled. If your disabled profile was registered under a different email address, then you will need to respond directly from that email address. To do this, take the following steps:

• Copy the exact email address you see in the "From" field of this email (ending in @support.facebook.com).
• Log in to the email account under which your disabled Facebook profile was registered.
• Compose a new email. Paste the address you copied (ending in @support.facebook.com) into the "To" field, let us know you're responding from your disabled email address in the body, and click "Send."

Once we have this information, we will take further steps to assist you. Remember that writing in multiple times will not result in a faster response. Once you submit your initial request, it is placed in a queue and responded to accordingly. 

Lastly, you may not create another account using a different email address while you are waiting for a response. Creating more than one Facebook account is a violation of our Statement of Rights and Responsibilities, and violations of this rule could result in all of your accounts being permanently disabled.

Thanks,
The Facebook Team


----------



## tawfik jesus (19 مايو 2010)

ارجوكم تساعدوني


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

رد عليهم عشان يتأكدو ان انت صاحب الاكونت بس رد عليهم من البريد بتاعك اللى مسجل بيه الحساب بتاع الفيس بوك


----------



## tawfik jesus (19 مايو 2010)

في لازم اعمل  حاجة @support.facebook.com  دي انا مش فاهمها
يعني احط الايميل كاملا  ... ؟   مثال:  abcd********.com@support.facebook.com
كدة يعني ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

يا استاذى انت هتبعت رساله للميل ده ending in @support.facebook.com  بس هتشيل منو المسافات اللى فى اوله ومضمون الرساله انك صاحب الاكونت على الفيس بوك ولازم الرساله تكون من اميلك اللى انت عامل بيه الاكونت بتاع الفيس بوك ومتبعتلهمش كتيير هى مره واحده بس ورسالتك هتخش قائمة الانتظار


----------



## tawfik jesus (19 مايو 2010)

انا وضعت الايميل بتاعي  مع الامتداد 

*Account Unavailable*

Your account is temporarily unavailable due to site maintenance. It should be available again within a few hours. We apologize for the inconvenience.


وطلعلي دا
الله واعلم
بس لما ادخل بدون الامتداد ذلك ما بيكتب شي


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مايو 2010)

يا استاذى خش على اميلك اللى هو ات ياهو او ات هوتميل اللى عامل بيه الاكونت على الفيس بوك وابعتلهم رساله منه


----------



## tawfik jesus (20 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> يا استاذى خش على اميلك اللى هو ات ياهو او ات هوتميل اللى عامل بيه الاكونت على الفيس بوك وابعتلهم رساله منه


 
تم .....


----------



## +Coptic+ (20 مايو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> انا وضعت الايميل بتاعي  مع الامتداد
> 
> *account unavailable*
> 
> ...



*اخي الغالي واضح ان الحساب بتاعك فية عطل مؤقت نتيجة لصيانة في الموقع و مش هينفع يتفتح وهم بيقولو انه هيجع يشتغل تاني بعد كذا ساعة وبيقدمو لك اعتزار عشان كده
ابقي جرب تاني تدخل بعد يوم مثلا
ربنا معاك*


----------



## tawfik jesus (21 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *اخي الغالي واضح ان الحساب بتاعك فية عطل مؤقت نتيجة لصيانة في الموقع و مش هينفع يتفتح وهم بيقولو انه هيجع يشتغل تاني بعد كذا ساعة وبيقدمو لك اعتزار عشان كده*
> *ابقي جرب تاني تدخل بعد يوم مثلا*
> *ربنا معاك*


 

لا اعتقد ذلك ... صيانة لعدة ايام ؟ وفي حسابي فقط ؟ لا يعقل,


*Account Disabled*

Your account has been disabled. If you have any questions or concerns, you can visit our FAQ page here.


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 مايو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> لا اعتقد ذلك ... صيانة لعدة ايام ؟ وفي حسابي فقط ؟ لا يعقل,
> 
> 
> *Account Disabled*
> ...



*المرة دي بيقول الحساب بتاعك موقوف دوس علي كلمة Here وشوف هيعمل اية معاك
ربنا معاك*


----------



## The one message (21 مايو 2010)

وانا متلك حسابي توقف وما بعرف شو السبب!
فجاة كنت اعمل تسجيل دخول وطلعتلي رسالة بتقول تم توقيف حسابك!
حاولت اعمل استرجاع للباسوورد ما زبطت معي
وبعتت رسايل من ايميلي اللي مسجل فيه لاكتر من فريق بالفيسبوك وعالفاضي!
الهن شي شهر وما في نتيجة تذكر!​


----------



## tawfik jesus (21 مايو 2010)

شهر ؟؟!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tawfik jesus (21 مايو 2010)

طب هو كل الجروبات بتاعوني هيتحذفو ؟؟؟
انا عندي جروبات مسيحية كثير واعضاء بين ال 30 الف الى  3 الاف


----------



## The one message (21 مايو 2010)

ايي شهر واكتر كمان
اما قصة حذف الجروبات فهاي ما منقدر نعرف
لانه في اشخاص كتبوا انه رجعت عضويتهن مع كل الاشتراكات بالجروبات والمشاركات وكل شي...!
ولكن في اشخاص كتبوا انه لهلأ ما رجعت العضوية..والاسباب مجهولة ومتعددة والموت واحد!
مع اني فتحت حساب جديد ولكن ما عاد لي نفس انضم لجروبات او اشارك باي شي 
كتير بعتت رسايل وحاولت....ما في فاااااااااااااااايدة
انا ما بدي اخليك تتشائم ولكن انا متلك ما بعرف شو الاسباب ولا اذا بترجع عضويتي اللي بشك انها مسروقة سرقة من الهاكرز..ولا بعرف اي شي!!!!!!!!!
فقط انتظار....​


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 مايو 2010)

انا بعثتلهم رسالة  تفيد بأنه تم اختراق الفيس بوك بتاعي وارسال الرسائل !
والله اعلم ان كانوا سيردون !
لانه اكيد الرسائل العادية كثيرة جدا جدا جدا ومش راح يردوا عليها كلها


----------

